# Happy birthday, kf!!



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2017)

Hope it's the best one yet, @knight1fox3!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 20, 2017)

Dilly Dilly!


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy birthday KF!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy birthday! :happybday:


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2017)

happy birthday! sorry people be making you give them advice on your biddy !


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy birthday @knight1fox3!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Happy birthday @knight1fox3!


Hi Grinchy.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy birthday, EB spouse! Hope it's jam-packed with Androidy goodness!  :beerchug:


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2017)

HBD, foxy! :multiplespotting:


----------



## envirotex (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## akwooly (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy birthday mr fox in socks. #gopackgo


----------



## P-E (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy birthday


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy bday fox.  I hope it's a great one


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks all! Fairly low-key day with it being in the middle of the week. So we celebrated last weekend with a great dinner with friends and some gifts from the fam. Another year in the books!

:thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy birthday!


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 21, 2017)

Sorry I missed it!  Was inspecting some roof deck.  Woah fun.  Happy birthday!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2017)

happy belated birthday...someone hacked our IP address last night so the computer was getting fixed yesterday.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 21, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> someone hacked our IP address last night so the computer was getting fixed yesterday.


Ya, sorry about that. I must have misplaced a decimal point.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday!! (A day late)


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy belated birthday


----------

